# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ماالفرق بين الرئيسة والرئيسية

## سالم اليمان

دائما ما نقرأ في الكتب  أو نسمع  هذه العبارة (الرئيسة والرئيسية ) فمتى يقال هذا ويقال ذلك أفيدونا

----------


## سالم اليمان

عذراً لعل المراد غير واضح لذا نغير صياغة السؤال فنقول أيهما أصح (هذه نقطة رئيسة) أم نقول (هذه نقطة رئيسية)
هل من مشمر

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

رئيس ورئيسيّ: تناول أستاذ لغويّ مسألة النسبة إلى كلمة [رئيس]، منذ نحو ثلاثين عاماً، فعاب استعمالَها. قال: [قل: هو الأمر الرئيس بين الأمور، وهي القضية الرئيسة بين القضايا. ولا تقل: الأمر الرئيسيّ والقضية الرئيسية].
ولقد بحث مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة في المسألة، ثم أصدر قراراً ينص على صحة استعمال كلمة [رئيسيّ] في النسب، وبيّن الفرق بين أن يوصَف الأمر بأنه [رئيس]، وبين أن يوصَف بأنه [رئيسيّ]، وأن هذا غير ذاك. وعلى ذلك، يكون كلاهما صحيحاً تبعاً لموضعه من العبارة، ومحله منها.
قواعد اللغة العربية

النسب إلى كلمة "رئيس":
يكثر في لغة الإعلام الآن النسب إلى كلمة "رئيس"، فيقال: "فكرة رئيسية"، و "قضية رئيسية"، و "متحدث رئيسي"، ونحو ذلك.
وقد حكم بتخطئته كل من مصطفى جواد ومحمد العدناني على أساس أن كلمة رئيس نفسها صفة مصوغة على "فَعِيل" وليس من المعروف عند العرب إضافة ياء النسب التي تفيد الصفة إلى ما هو صفة فعلا.
ولم أسمع كلمة "رئيس" في هذا السياق من إذاعة القاهرة إلا مرة واحدة على لسان أحد المراسلين حين قال: العناوين الرئيسة
وحينما عرض الأمر على مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة انقسم الرأي حوله بين مؤيد ومعارض. وانتهى المجمع إلى حسم الخلاف في صورة قرار يقول: يستعمل بعض الكتاب: العضو الرئيسي، أو الشخصيات الرئيسية، وينكر ذلك كثيرون. وترى اللجنة تسويغ هذا الاستعمال بشرط أن يكون المنسوب إليه أمرًا من شأنه أن يندرج تحته أفراد متعددة.
وممن دافع عن كلمة "رئيسي" فوزي الشايب في مقال له بمجلة مجمع اللغة العربية الأردني، وكان من أبرز حججه:
1- أن النسب إلى الصفة وارد في كلام العرب، وفي القرآن الكريم، كقوله تعالى: {أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيّ}. حيث نسب إلى لفظ "أعجم" وهو صفة مشبهة، ومما ورد عن العرب كذلك "أكثري" و "ألي"، و "باطليّ"، و"حنيفيّ"، و "ظاهريّ"و "غريبيّ".
2- أن من النحاة من أجاز النسب إلى الصفة.
3- أن كلمة رئيس قد وردت في كلام للقلقشندي صاحب صبح الأعشى، وهو قوله: "وأما استيفاء الدولة فهي وظيفة رئيسية"
أخطاء اللغة العربية المعاصرة


رئيس- رئيسيّ 
جاء في كتاب (جامع الدروس العربية) للشيخ مصطفى الغلاييني:
أ - "في النسبة معنى الصِّفَة، لأنك إذا قلت (هذا رجلٌ بيروتيّ) فقد وصفته بهذه النسبة. فإن كان الاسم صفةً، ففي النسبة إليه معنى المبالغة في الصفة..."
إذن تجوز النسبة (أو النَّسَب) إلى الاسم وإلى الصفة.
ب - يفيد النسبُ الانتماءَ أو الصلة أو الارتباط. فإذا قلنا مثلاً: (هذا رجلٌ دمشقيّ)، فالمعنى أن المنسوب (دمشقي) ينتمي إلى المنسوب إليه (دمشق).
كما يفيد الشَّبَهَ أحياناً: فإذا قلنا: (هذا مُركّبٌ عجينيّ، وذاك سائل حليبيّ، ولهذا الطفل جِلدٌ حريريّ)، فالمعنى أن للمركّب صفات العجين (أو يشبه العجين)، وأن السائل يشبه الحليب، وأن جلد الطفل كالحرير...
ج - كلمة ( رئيس) في الأصل صفة تعنى في دلالتها اللغوية: الشريف، وسَيِّد القوم، أي مَن له الصدارة والتقدم على سواه. لذا يوصف بها - على سبيل التشبيه - الشخص المُبرِّز في علمه أو فنّه أو فضله. وقديماً قالوا: الشيخ الرئيس ابن سينا.
كما يوصف بها الشيء الذي يَنْزل من غيره من الأشياء مَنْزلة السيد من قومه. ففي الجسم البشري أعضاءٌ لا يعيش الإنسان بفقد واحد منها (هي: القلب، والدماغ، والكبد، والرئتان، والكليتان) وقد وُصِفت قديماً بأنها (الأعضاء الرئيسة).
د -كثيراً ما نصادف في كتابات المُحْدَثين عبارات مثل: عنصر رئيسيّ، وظيفة رئيسية، شخصيات رئيسية، الخ... ويُخَطِّئ بعضُ النقّاد هذا الاستعمال، أي الوصف بصيغة النسَب إلى (رئيس)، قائلين بأن التعبير لا يصحّ إلا بدون ياء النسَب المشددة!
أما حُجّتهم في ذلك فهي أن الوصف بـ (رئيسي) لم يرد في الكتابات القديمة، وأن المنسوب يختلف عن المنسوب إليه. فالدمشقي هو غير دمشق، مثلما أن الملكيّ هو غير المَلِك!
هـ - بيد أن استعمال كلمة (رئيس) اتسع في العصر الحديث، وصارت لَقَباً للأشخاص عادةً، يَدُلُّ في الاستعمال على منصب أو وظيفة؛ من ذلك: رئيس الدولة، رئيس الجمهورية، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، رئيس المحكمة، رئيس الجامعة، الخ...
وبعبارة أخرى، الصفة (رئيس) غَلبتْ عليها الاسميّة، فصارت - في العصر الحديث - كالاسم الجامد، إضافتها معنوية (تُكسبها تعريفاً) بدليل أننا نَصِفُها بمعرفة فنقول: رئيسُ الدولة الـ جديدُ.
ومن المعلوم أن الاسم الجامد (الذي لا يُؤوَّل بمشتق) لا يوصف به إلا إذا لَحِقتْه ياء النسَب المشدّدة! 
وفي رأي النقّاد المتشدِّدين "يصحُّ النسَب إلى (رئيس) في أصل معناه، بأن يقال: (مرسوم رئيسيّ) أي صادر عن الرئيس"! ]كما يقال مرسوم ملكيّ[. لكن هذا غير مألوف البتة، والمألوف أن يقال: مرسوم جمهوري، أو مرسوم رئاسي...
ويترتَّب على رأي النقّاد - من التقابل بين (مرسوم رئيسي) و( مرسوم ملكيّ)- أن لفظ (رئيس) انجذب إلى الاسمية وصار يقابل لفظ (مَلِك)، وهذا يؤيد ما ذهبنا إليه آنفاً.
و- لكن الحياة حافلة بالأشخاص والأشياء والأفكار والاتجاهات، الخ... ذوات الأهمية الخاصة في بابها أو التَمَيُّز على أشباهها، أو التأثير في سواها. وكلٌّ منها بهذا ينتمي إلى مفهوم (رئيس) ويأخذ بحظٍّ منه. وللدلالة على ذلك يستعمل المحدَثون الوصف بصيغة النسَب، فيقولون: (الشخصيات، أو العناصر، أو الاتجاهات) الرئيسية.
وحين يصف الكاتب (العنصر) بأنه (رئيسيّ) فإنه يقصد إلى أن يَنسُب إلى العنصر صفات المنسوب إليه (رئيس) على جهة التشبيه (انظر الفقرة ب). فإذا قال: (هذا عنصر رئيسيّ في الموضوع)، عَنَى أن العنصر يَنْزل من عناصر الموضوع مَنْزلة الرئيس ممن يليه في الترتيب مكانةً. فهو إنما يريد تشبيه العنصر في مكانه من العناصر الأخرى بالرئيس في مكانه، وهو مكان الرئاسة والتَّصَدُّر.
والجدير بالملاحظة أن صيغة (رئيسيّ) هذه قد استقرت في دلالتها المشار إليها؛ ولا يصحّ استعمالها إلا إذا كان الموصوف (عنصر، عضو، شخصية) جزءاً من مجموعة من جنسه. وقد أصدر مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة سنة 1968 قراراً سوَّغ فيه استعمال الوصف (رئيسيّ).
(1) استفدت عند إعداد هذا البحث من مناقشات أعضاء مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة، الواردة في (كتاب الألفاظ والأساليب) الجزء الأول الصادر سنة 1977؛ غير أني عالجتُ المسألة من زاوية مختلفة جداً.
 نحو إتقان الكتابة باللغة العربية


هناك من حكم بتخطئة النسب إلى كلمة "رئيس" على أساس أنها صفة مصوغة على "فعيل" وليس من المعروف إضافة ياء النسب التي تفيد الصفة إلى ما هو صفة فعلاً، والصواب "رئيسة". ولكنّ هناك فرقا في الدلالة بين الوصف من الرياسة على صيغة "فعيل" "رئيس"، وبين الوصف منها بصيغة النسب "رئيسيّ" فالرئيس هو الشريف وسيد القوم، والرئيسيّ هو المنتمي إلى مفهوم رئيس وكأنه فرد من أفراده، وعلى ذلك فرئيسيّ فصيح والوصف به غير الوصف برئيس، وقد أقره مجمع اللغة المصري بشرط أن يكون المنسوب إليه أمرًا من شأنه أن يندرج تحته أفراد متعددة. كما أن هذا الاستعمال وارد في كلام القدماء. فقد جاء في صبح الأعشى للقلقشندي: "وأما استيفاء الدولة فهي وظيفة رئيسية"، وورد عن العرب كلمات مثل: "أكثريّ" و"أوّليّ" و"أساسيّ" و"عرَضيّ" و"ظاهريّ" و"باطنيّ".
معجم الصواب اللغوى

----------


## التلميد

بارك الله فيك وكثر أمثالك
وزادك علما وفضلا أفدتنا جزيت الخير

----------


## سالم اليمان

حقاً أنت رائع يا محب اللغة

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

باختصار
رئيس قديمة، و وزن فعيل أشهر من أن يمثل له (أمين - كبير - صغير - عظيم - حقير..)
ولم تقل العرب كبيري ولا صغيري ولا أميني وهكذا إلا في النسب الملتبس
فإذا قلت مديني فأنت تقصد مدينة سوى مدينة رسول الله فالنسبة إليها مدني لا غير
وعموما السماع مقدم على القياس
ولم نسمع رئيس هذه إلا مصطلحا سياسيا
وأول من استعملها من الصحفيين والأدباء إنما قال رئيسي
فذهب اللغويون يبحثون عن شواهد لها في التراث فلم يجدوا فزعموا أنها خطأ
والصواب أنها كلام جديد له قانون خاص يتعلق بلغة الصحافة والإعلام لا لغة الأدب 
ولذا صوبها مجمع القاهرة
وما دام المجمع قد أقرها فلا يخطأ من يستعملها أبد
افإن قلت رئيسي فهو صواب
وإن قلت رئيس فلم تخطئ

----------


## سالم اليمان

لسؤال:
هل يقال (شيء رئيسي) أو (شيء رئيس)؟ وما سبب المنع في الأولى؟

الجواب:
سبب المنع أن كلمة (رئيس) صفة، وأنت إذا أردت الوصف قلت: هذا الشيء كبير، أو صغير ولم تقل كبيري ولا صغيري، فكذلك تقول: رئيس لا رئيسي.
وقد حاول بعض المعاصرين تصحيح هذه الكلمة بذكر ما ورد عن العرب من المنسوب الذي تكون فيه ياء النسب زائدة كأحمر وأحمري ودوار ودواري وأسود وأسودي ... إلخ.
وهذا الكلام واضح الخطأ؛ لأن إجماع العلماء منعقد على أن تلك الألفاظ مقصورة على السماع ولا يقاس عليها مهما كثرت.
ولكن يمكن تصحيح الكلمة من وجه آخر، وهو أن تكون منسوبة إلى الرئيس الذي هو الاسم لا الصفة، فأنت تقول: فلان رئيس القوم، فالأشياء الرئيسية معناها المنسوبة للرئيس، وكما هو معلوم أن شرف المضاف بما يضاف إليه. والله أعلم.
هذا من كلام أبي مالك وقفت عليه اليوم ولو وقفت عليه قبل اليوم ماكتبت  الموضوع فجزاه الله خيراً

----------

